# Someone Help me with a sig



## beaupower32 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a picture that i would like to use as a sig. As i have no idea how to use any program, maybe someone on here can help me out. Thanks alot and have a great day.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2008)

good use of spinners


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2008)

Comiso you are underestimated.

Here my attempts.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2008)

or
with blurred background or w/o


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like your gold font gradient fill wurger..


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2008)

THX  Yours are looking very good as well.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, awsome guys. i will have to sit here and figure out which one i would like to use.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2008)

Here a couple with corrections.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2008)

do u want flames out of her guns?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha ha ha, go ahead mate.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2008)

Wurger, you amaze me! The bottom one to the right looks great.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a simple one.......


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)

Simple but nice Thor...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's not too bad. Sometimes I try to overdo a siggy, especially mine. So I try to make a couple simple ones to compare.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2008)

with that pic, shouldn't his name be "Benzpower" ?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking about that too Njaco. Or at least have a pic of a Beaufighter or Beaufort.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 28, 2008)

I didnt think of a beaufighter pic. let me look around and see if i can find one of a beaufighter that i like.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

So comiso can make a girl with beaufighter-nose hooters?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2008)

Marcel said:


> So comiso can make a girl with beaufighter-nose hooters?




Hooters, Mon Ami ? Mon Dieu !!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

boobs would be a better word wouldn't it


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2008)

Seeing Beaufighter boobies would be better than seeing the tailgun!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Seeing Beaufighter boobies would be better than seeing the tailgun!!!!





love the boobies!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 28, 2008)

How about this picture guys?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool...


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 28, 2008)

The only G-rated body cavity the beafighter may fly oit of...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)

And some of quick attempts....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 28, 2008)

more speed!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Thor, isn't that Watanabe's siggy?


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 4, 2008)

Think I got it to work. how yall like my new sig?


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome..great use of color.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 5, 2008)

i want to thank wurger for doing it. It looks great.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd like to see the sig...but the avatar keeps getting in my way! 

Seriously, the sig looks great! 8)


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 5, 2008)

hehehe, yep. The avatar looks great too.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2008)

It's true.... And you are welcome..


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a great sig!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome work! 8)


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just bumping my thread, going to try a new siggy out.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking great.But resize it a little bit down.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, working on it, for some reason it doesnt want to go to what I want. But I still will keep working on it.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2009)

The easiest way is to use Irfanview...


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, at work right now, and I cant install Infranview. I have it at home, great program.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2009)

I see..


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Great looking stuff guys. Just downloaded irfanview. going to try to do a siggy with a P-61. Might be asking a few questions, may need some of your fellows expert advice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

How much space does this thingy take on the hard drive and where is the safest place to download it?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2009)

Here Jan...

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks old boy, very much appreciated!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, its a great and easy program to use. I think yall will like it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 20, 2009)

That's a clean looking signature with the Me-262's BP.
I like it. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice one BP.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 29, 2010)

Just posting this in here so I dont loose it again.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That's a clean looking signature with the Me-262's BP.
> I like it.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Thanks Wheels!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep, its all Njaco's doing, Im just advertising his work I guess I should say


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy to do it!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That's a clean looking signature with the Me-262's BP.
> I like it.
> 
> 
> Wheels





Njaco said:


> Thanks Wheels!!


Your quoting of my post surprised the heck out of me.  
I didn't remember saying that and when I looked at the post I saw that I said it last year. 

Your welcome Njaco and I still think it's a cool signature. 


Wheels


----------

